# Umrüstung auf SingleSpeed



## KermitB4 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

jetzt habe ich endgültig die Schnauze voll! Ich habe heute mal wieder mein Schaltauge gekillt. Es ist mir komplett aus den 3 Befestigungspunkten (Schraubgewinden) am Rahmen herausgerissen.

Darum will ich jetzt das Bike auf SingleSpeed umrüsten, weil ich eh nur im 2. Gang fahre. 

Dazu brauche ich ja 1 Pärchen Kettenspanner. Brauche ich sonst noch was an Teilen?

Ich muss es dann ja so machen, dass ich die Kette dementsprechend kürze, oder? Da kann ich ja dann auch gleich meinen Schaltgriff rausbauen und und auch die Schaltzüge entfernen oder?

MFG


----------



## florianwagner (21. Dezember 2005)

hau alles weg was du nicht brauchst, also schalthebel, züge, und überflüssige ritzel. dann nimmst du das ritzel das du immer beim trialen benutzt und montierst  es mit hilfe von spacern möglichst so, dass die kette in ner geraden linie nach vorne geht. die kette dann entsprechend kürzen und nen ketten spanner montieren.
siehe:





oder ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Point-Single-Spe...204529873QQcategoryZ77613QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
oder eigenbau:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=37434

ich hab heute auch nen geilen kettenspanner gebaut, mach evtl demnächst mal fotos rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ich habe an diese Kettenspanner für Längsausfallende gedacht. Weil wenn ich mir so einen Kettenspanner montiere, den du mir hier empfiehlst. hängt der ja wieder "im Weg"

MFG


----------



## Monty98 (21. Dezember 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> hau alles weg was du nicht brauchst, also schalthebel, züge, und überflüssige ritzel. dann nimmst du das ritzel das du immer beim trialen benutzt und montierst  es mit hilfe von spacern möglichst so, dass die kette in ner geraden linie nach vorne geht. die kette dann entsprechend kürzen und nen ketten spanner montieren.
> siehe:
> 
> 
> ...



der kermit war glaub ich der mit den horizontalen ausfallenden. das heißt doch das er keinen spanner braucht oder? nur die bmx dinger...tz...glückspilz 


edit: so schnell kanns gehn


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi Monty,

du hast aber ein gutes Gedächtnis!   

MFG


----------



## florianwagner (21. Dezember 2005)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich habe an diese Kettenspanner für Längsausfallende gedacht. Weil wenn ich mir so einen Kettenspanner montiere, den du mir hier empfiehlst. hängt der ja wieder "im Weg"
> 
> MFG



achso, hab ich nicht gewusst, dann isses ja noch einfacher:




7 beim trialmarkt...


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

sind bestellt! Danke euch!

MFG


----------



## misanthropia (22. Dezember 2005)

nimm dicke muttern für die achsen. diese standart 15er sind bei mir voll kacke, ich benutze 17er muttern. 

ansonsten alles gesagt.


----------



## Pellenheimer (4. Januar 2006)

>



so hier mal meine lösung...


----------



## isah (4. Januar 2006)

und wenn die kette sich dehnt?


----------



## Kadara (4. Januar 2006)

Dann muß er warten bis sie genug gedehnt ist und dann schmeißt er das halbe kettenglied raus. Wobei man ja von den halben gliedern schon viel schlimmes gehört hat.  
Naja, aber was Ketten angeht bin ich sowieso ein gebranntes Kind und evtl etwas übervorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pellenheimer (4. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn die kette sich dehnt?


 halbe kettenglieder, neue kette,das rad zersägen und mit dem kopf gegen die wand rennen


----------



## Pellenheimer (4. Januar 2006)

Kadara schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muß er warten bis sie genug gedehnt ist und dann schmeißt er das halbe kettenglied raus. Wobei man ja von den halben gliedern schon viel schlimmes gehört hat.
> Naja, aber was Ketten angeht bin ich sowieso ein gebranntes Kind und evtl etwas übervorsichtig.




deswegen die koolchain 
meine sram kette ist mir 3 mal beim antritt gerissen einmal im absprung zum gab in 1.20 höhe ich wiege fast 100 kg !!!


----------



## jockie (4. Januar 2006)

Fahr mit dem Bike nur nie in Pamplona herum! *muuuuh* *schnaub*


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. Januar 2006)

@pellenheimer
also ich habe mir das noch mal bei meinem rad angeschaut...
ich habe ne übersetztung von 19:22. selbst wenn ich das mit nem halben glied zusammen niete, würde die kette trotzdem nicht so gut und straff gespannt sein, wie bei dir. sie würde sogar etwas durchhängen. das wäre mir dann etwas zu wabbelig.


----------



## Pellenheimer (4. Januar 2006)

19-22 find ich arg da trittst du ja ins leere 
ich fahr 16-22 

gruss pelle


----------



## Pellenheimer (4. Januar 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr mit dem Bike nur nie in Pamplona herum! *muuuuh* *schnaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pellenheimer (4. Januar 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> @pellenheimer
> also ich habe mir das noch mal bei meinem rad angeschaut...
> ich habe ne übersetztung von 19:22. selbst wenn ich das mit nem halben glied zusammen niete, würde die kette trotzdem nicht so gut und straff gespannt sein, wie bei dir. sie würde sogar etwas durchhängen. das wäre mir dann etwas zu wabbelig.


ist halt auch von rahmen zu rahmen unterschiedlich 
hab eben glück gehabt


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (4. Januar 2006)

tja schade...
dann muß ich weiter mit meiner variante leben, äääh trialen.


----------



## Pellenheimer (4. Januar 2006)

is doch auch schick 
bissel viel bitumen


----------



## Scr4t (4. Januar 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:
			
		

> tja schade...
> dann muß ich weiter mit meiner variante leben, äääh trialen.



EIns verstehe ich ncoh nicht, wenn die kette etwas eingefahren ist, wird die doch bissl länger, wie willst du das ausgleichen?!


----------



## Pellenheimer (4. Januar 2006)

s.o.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (11. Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich will oh Singlespeed fahren und kann ich eigentlich ein Freilaufritzel auf ne Kassetten-Nabe oder gibts da spezielle?


----------



## misanthropia (11. Januar 2006)

freilaufritzel haben ein gewinde. das geht nicht. du brauchst distanzringe, nimmst dir von einer bestehenden kassette das ritzel, das dir am besten gefällt, stellst es so ein, dass die kettenlinie grade ist (muss beim singlespeed so sein) und schon bist du fertig. der Freilauf ist in der hinterradnabe integriert.  wenn du eine starre hinterradnabe hast, dann musst du den freilauf vorne monty(ren) und das eben so 20" typisch machen.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (12. Januar 2006)

Also würde das heißen das Freilaufritzel z.b. das Shimano SF-MX30 spezielle Naben brauchen ?!


----------



## trialco (12. Januar 2006)

@Luke.Skywalker

Achte bei deinem Urban immer mal auf die Naht von Oberrohr und Tretlager,
hab da schlechte Erfahrungen mit  

MfG


----------



## misanthropia (12. Januar 2006)

jein. eine schraubritzelaufnahme.  also ein gewinde, anstatt dieses langen steckteils für eine kassette. auf das gewinde schraubst du dann das freilaufriitzel. wenn du aber eine freilaufnabe hast (das erkennst du daran, ob du beim drhen des rades in eine richtung einen widerstand hat), brauchst du keinen zweiten. ist eine weitere unnötige fehlerquelle, technisch aber möglich. wenn du eine kassette fahren willst, dann nehme ich an, ist auch ein freilauf an der kasette, dann brauchst du vorne noch ein festres schraubritzel. ist deine hintere nabe fest, brauchst du vorne ein schraubritzel´. ist die nabe starr mit gewinde, brauchst du vorne ein  freilaufritzel (freilauf+schraubritzel) und hinten ein schraubritzel. es gibt glaube ich keine schraubritzel in 12t bzw 13t,  was du aber bräuchtest um vorne keinen freuilauf zu benutzen.
ikurz gesagt, du brauchst irgendwo einen freilauf und eine gescheite übersetzung. freilaufschraubtritzel (= ´freilaufritzel) haben genormte gewinde, die sind immer gleich. 
kauf dir das acs freilkaufritzel und das genügt. natürlich mit rechtsgewinde. alles standart, das ist okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (13. Januar 2006)

Aber wenn ich hinten eine schraubritzelaufnahme - nabe hätte (die starr ist ?!)
und vorne starr is habe ich aber doch noch immer noch den Freilauf in dem Freilaufritzel das auch in der einen Richtung einen Widerstand hat (bei SingleSpeed müssen doch die ritzel alle in einer Linie sein kann man da das freilaufritzel danach einstellen?


----------



## misanthropia (13. Januar 2006)

wenn alles starr ist, brauchst du das freilaufritzel. das Freilaufritzel kannst du in seiner position nicht verändern, das steht fest.
die einzige position die du verändern kannst ist die des hinteren ritzels, aber nur wenn du eine kassettennabe hast. wenn du an der nabe hinten ebenfalls eine schraubverbindung hast, so wie vorne am freilaufritzel an der kurbel, dann kannst du nichts verstellen. meistens ist es aber so, dass die teile aufeinander abgestimmt sind und die kettenlinie schon akzeptabel ist.

sonst verstehe ich nicht, was du gemeint hast


----------



## florianwagner (13. Januar 2006)

du kannst aber n tretlager mit anderer achslänge einbauen, dann wandert das ritzel weiter nach aussen oder innen. oder du lässt dir nen ring machen der unter das gewinde passt und so die kettenlinie verändert.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (13. Januar 2006)

Was ist wenn ich aber vorne eine 4-Kant-Aufnahme habe und das Ritzel vorne ist sehr nah am Rahmen.das würde ja vielleicht heißen wenn ich das Freilaufritzel nicht auf der Schraubritzel - Nabe nicht verändern kann, dass keine ideale Linie herrscht.


----------



## misanthropia (13. Januar 2006)

ja jetzt versteife dich nicht auf die kettenline. das wird schon passen, nimm ein tretlager, das so kurz wie möglich ist bzw das die Kettenlinie grade macht und dann ists auch okay.

lass es sein, unterlegscheiben unter das ritzel zu legen. dadurch gehen gewindegänge verloren, auf denen sich das Ritzel abstützen kann. je weniger Gewindegänge, desto weniger hält das gewinde auch aus, weil die drehmomente, die beim treten auftauchen, schon recht hoch sind. also du solltest schon zusehen, dass alles n bisserl hält


----------

